# The Ryan-Romney Economic Plan explained



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Can someone watch this and tell me how it is wrong?











For the life of me I don't understand how someone can knowingly vote for this ticket.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had nearly forgot that crazy little runt. Don't rely on him to explain anything to you. He is either stupid, or very dishonest. As a matter of fact that describes most of Bill Clinton's appointments. Actually that describes Bill Clinton.

I wish they would switch that ticket to Ryan/Romney. I don't care much for Romney but I like Ryan.

You asked how anyone could vote for these guys. They could be the second worst people to vote for and I would still vote for them because that puts them ahead of Obama.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> I had nearly forgot that crazy little runt. Don't rely on him to explain anything to you. He is either stupid, or very dishonest. As a matter of fact that describes most of Bill Clinton's appointments. Actually that describes Bill Clinton.
> 
> I wish they would switch that ticket to Ryan/Romney. I don't care much for Romney but I like Ryan.
> 
> You asked how anyone could vote for these guys. They could be the second worst people to vote for and I would still vote for them because that puts them ahead of Obama.


So you won't answer my question? I didn't see it above? Is there a logical explanation to what Paul Ryan is proposing? That video explains it in a very straightforward manner. Maybe I'm missing the obvious answer?

As a voter, I'd like Ryan to answer how this math works. Maybe Romney will have an opportunity to explain it to the voters?

Sounds like you have some prejudice against Obama.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Prejudice means prejudging. Obama has been president for nearly four years now and proven he is incapable of foreign affairs, job creation, economic development, or anything that supports free enterprise. This is post judgement.

As to answering the question your right the correct person to listen to explain it is Ryan. Certainly not the deceiving little weasel in the video.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> Prejudice means prejudging. Obama has been president for nearly four years now and proven he is incapable of foreign affairs, job creation, economic development, or anything that supports free enterprise. This is post judgement.
> 
> As to answering the question your right the correct person to listen to explain it is Ryan. Certainly not the deceiving little weasel in the video.


Fair enough. I can accept that you are also awaiting an answer from Ryan. Tell me, why did he not give an answer when he had the opportunity to this past weekend when Mike Wallace on Fox News asked him to clarify? Was it a gotcha question that was too hard for the GOP wonderchild who is head of the Budget committee to explain off the cuff? Do you accept the answer he gave Wallace?

Why won't he explain exactly what entitlements he'll reduce to pay for the tax breaks he is proposing to give millionaires and billionaires? Is that not a fair question?

Is it telling when Fox News correspondents are challenging the math on his plan?

Are you also then saying that once you hear the details yourself, you'll still be advocating for Paul Ryan as the answer to this country's Economic and Budgetary issues?

Do you think this is precisely the reason that Paul Ryan is refusing to have VP debates?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

How about you telling us how obama's plan will/is work(ing)?


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

ShineRunner said:


> How about you telling us how obama's plan will/is work(ing)?


I didn't see a reply from Plainsman, maybe I missed it?

I will provide that answer in a different thread ShineRunner. In that way we won't thread highjack the original post here.

~M


----------

